# Betta dropped onto floor-advice?



## Petalite (Jun 18, 2012)

My betta jumped out of his bowl during feeding time. When I tried to pick him up (he was activly flopping around the mantle then) he flopped off of my hand onto the dirty brick floor. He wasn't realy moving then. I managed to get him back into the bowl and after a few seconds I noticed gill movement. He's moving a bit now but is seems kind of stiff. I lowered the water level and noted that his fins looked a little ragged. At one point he was lying on the bottom of the bowl and I had to swish the water around to get him to swim around.

Any advice? I'm freaking out a little. Anything would be helpful.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mostly just give him time to see if he recovers. If he damaged some scales with the flopping around, perhaps see about putting in some stress coat with his next water change.

I hope he'll be ok :|


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

If you have it add Splendid Betta Bettafix Remedy to the water. If you don't have it pick it up at a pet store. Its about 3 dollars a bottle. Make sure you follow the directions on how much to add. I am not sure how big your aquarium is but here is a breakdown. Add Bettfix daily for up to 7 days before changing the water. The dosage is six drops per pint, 12 drops per quart or 1/2 teaspoon per gallon. This should help the litte guy feel better soon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Make sure he's in clean water with a little stresscoat as someone else mentioned. I have had 2 fish that fell on the floor but it was carpeted. Both of mine were fine. I hope yours recovers.


----------



## Petalite (Jun 18, 2012)

He seems better now; he's responding to me and he just ate a bloodworm. His fins and scales look ragged, but he seems okay given the shock of the fall. thanks for the advice.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

It's always good to have an emergency kit with different meds for various ailments on hand for just such events. I'm glad to hear he is doing better


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I would skip the bettafix part and just keep him in a dark, quiet spot for a bit.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

And .. don't poke him with your finger to make him swim. If you'd just fallen three floors onto bricks, you'd not much feel like moving around either. 

Hope he recovers well, they're tough little things really. 

Stress coat will definitely help those scales and fins. I use it and swear by it.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Bettas are hardy, he is probably just freaked out. I have dropped a betta into the food! I bet he thought he was in heaven  Hes fine now.


----------

